# Plastic bottles for yarn storage



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's a link showing how to use empty plastic bottles

http://www.newmanagement.com/ebooks/pdf/yarn.pdf


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

LOVE IT


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Neat idea...thanks for posting.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

neat idea thanks


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I've customized mine, by cutting the neck off, and making a slit up the side. This allows the yarn and project to be removed, without having to cut.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you fro the link. An excellent idea!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for such a good idea.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Very smart, great for intarsia.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

didough said:


> Here's a link showing how to use empty plastic bottles
> 
> http://www.newmanagement.com/ebooks/pdf/yarn.pdf


Good idea, but instead of fishing for the yarn, when you pull out the 12 inches before loading, you could tie a weight or safety pin and drop it through the neck before you push the yarn in. Also the bottle cap could be put on lightly to keep the yarn from getting pulled out by a cat or kept from falling back inside. Meaning when not in use.
My sister makes seed starters but cuts it at the top and slides it back on when she has loaded the dirt and seeds. The neck keeps it from sweating too much, makes a perfect greenhouse.


----------



## Lerwin (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting I am a new knitter and been trying to figure out what to do with my yarn besides the back on my couch.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I passed this on to my daughter a kindergarten teacher. thank you love the idea


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Really neat idea!, thanks.

Betty from canada


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

nice idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

fantastic idea.......love it..........thanks a bunch


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonderful idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Neat idea.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

What a clever idea.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

didough said:


> Here's a link showing how to use empty plastic bottles
> 
> http://www.newmanagement.com/ebooks/pdf/yarn.pdf


Great idea! Thanks for sharing this resource!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> didough said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a link showing how to use empty plastic bottles
> ...


I've used the "liter bottle greenhouse" often...very convenient, and really works! Your ideas are very useful for the "yarns in a bottle"!! Happy Knitting!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

What a good idea!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh thank you! My Brownies have been dying for me to teach them to knit. This will help us to keep their yarn organized, not get tangled with someone else's, keep siblings from messing it up . . . .


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Another KPer recommended asking for the empty container of free "hand wipes" that supermarkets have at store entrances or near meat counter. The round container has a removable cover with a pull-through tab that is perfect for holding a large ball of yarn, or several small skeins, pattern, scissors and needles (especially circular). Put yarn in container, pull working yarn through the tab, and yarn stays clean without rolling on floor. It takes up little space and can be taken wherever you go without worrying that yarn will roll on floor. Whenever I see a container that is empty, I ask the manager if I can have it. They are happy to oblige since they put it in the trashcan. It was a good tip from another KPer. Patricia


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent idea! Keep your eyes open knitters!

Betty from canada


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

that's the second great idea I have seen in two days for yarn storage using soda bottles..............


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

i have a wine tote bag from wine dept of grocery that holds 6 bottles. works great for multi skein projests. I also use an bottle to hold needed related items when a spot is open. great for road trips and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## MIMI M (Apr 18, 2012)

Great Idea, thanks for sharing. Mimi


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Nifty.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

what a great idea.


didough said:


> Here's a link showing how to use empty plastic bottles
> 
> http://www.newmanagement.com/ebooks/pdf/yarn.pdf


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

didough said:


> Here's a link showing how to use empty plastic bottles
> 
> http://www.newmanagement.com/ebooks/pdf/yarn.pdf


for cones use a large 2 or 3 litre water container.Also plastic food containers for the microwave work well.Buy a deep one that has an air vent dial,thread the wool through the hole and place wool in box and clip on lid!


----------

